# Shala - 12 weeks old



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a cute baby. I'm glad things are better with her and she is feeling better.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't it cute what golden puppies do to people? Your comment about the tough guys reminded me of when this super buff macho guy asked me if he could marry Molly! Lol! Cute but no!

I'm really happy to hear Shala is better now. She's just adorable!! I love her color. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How adorable. Look how long those legs have grown in 12 short weeks. Wishing you a smooth transition back to work.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl! I'm so glad she feels better!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely pictures, so glad she is feeling much better. Love her cute long legs! Hope all goes smoothly when you go back to work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything about this thread!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW, some of the *big name* obedience people in this area that I have trained with have what they call "The Golden Rule" (they all have goldens).
That is, if you are training something, and she does it right twice, move on to something else.
The thinking is, goldens are very smart and easily bored, but they also think too much. If they do it right twice, and you make them repeat it, they think they've done something wrong and may offer different behaviors trying to figure out the "right answer". 
Of course, you can re-visit it the next training session, and can do many training sessions in a day. It's just at each session, remember the Golden rule!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Is your phone a blackberry and do you want to install java or java apps?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> BTW, some of the *big name* obedience people in this area that I have trained with have what they call "The Golden Rule" (they all have goldens).
> That is, if you are training something, and she does it right twice, move on to something else.
> The thinking is, goldens are very smart and easily bored, but they also think too much. If they do it right twice, and you make them repeat it, they think they've done something wrong and may offer different behaviors trying to figure out the "right answer".
> Of course, you can re-visit it the next training session, and can do many training sessions in a day. It's just at each session, remember the Golden rule!


I was telling my trainer last week about our experience with the first step of leave it. Within a couple times, she was like, "yeah yeah, you're holding a treat and I'm not allowed to take it. Not amused. Can we move on please?"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> Is your phone a blackberry and do you want to install java or java apps?


It's a Blackberry 10 - I'll bring it tomorrow! I think I am just trying to install java. When I log on to watch my live video on my phone, which I can watch on my laptop, it says I need Java and gives me a link to download. I click on it, click on download, and it says, not supported.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

What a little cuteness she is  So glad to hear she's better.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing photos. I'm putting one on the Four Lakes Facebook page. I'm so happy that Shala is finally feeling better.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

You can try this. Teenager is not sure she will be up in time for puppy play.

_Click the "Blackberry Browser" on your Home Screen_
_Hit 'Menu' (or click the trackball thingamabopper)_
_Hit 'Options'_
_Then 'Browser Configurations'_
_Check boxes next to 'Support Javascript' & 'Allow JavaScript popups'_
_Press the 'menu' key, and then 'Save options'._

If that doesn't work, bring your phone tomorrow and I will make sure she comes.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay Shala!!! What a beautiful baby! I'm so glad she's feeling better and you can enjoy everything about her now. Let us know how she does when you go back to work!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome pics...beautiful pup....so glad she is feeling better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

OMG Steph can you please make her STOP getting so big!! Jokes. But seriously, she is SO adorable. So pleased she's doing so well.

I completely agree with the "golden rule" of training - doing sessions in small bursts is a better way to train and she won't get bored. Sydney does that, too - looks at me like "I get it, move on" and never wants to sit once she's already in a down.

Perhaps Shala is a new dating tool attracting all these men...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she is just SO cute. That face! And all legs! She sounds exactly like Kea as a puppy. I'm so glad you can finally start enjoying puppyhood.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so pleased that Shala is feeling much better. You two have had it pretty rough these past few weeks with her being unwell so it's great that you're getting to have lots of fun now and she's enjoying herself.

She's so pretty and sounds so smart already. Her colouring is just beautiful too! I'm so jealous of everyone here that has got to have Shala cuddles lol. Hope you manage to get your phone software sorted.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

She is beautiful. Love her little face with such expressive eyes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

She is beautiful and sounds like such a sweetheart! She looks a lot like my Thor: similar shade and build, and also 12 weeks, though he is a boy. I'm so glad the tummy issues are over! I also feel your pain on the crating for work concerns, I'm facing a similar challenge when I return to work in 13 days (Who's counting?) I wish I had advice but Im just figuring it out as well. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats on her getting better, and the two of you getting to enjoy some quality puppy time together. This is all going by too fast (tomorrow is Pearl's 3 month birthday). You are doing great with the training, through all that you've been through that is amazing. She has such a beautiful coat, reminds me of our first golden Halley - such a beautiful bright copper girl.

Hote4dogs - thanks for the tip, it's always nice to get little reminders as we go through all of this stuff ourselves.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She is the cutest pup! Love the pic of her upside down in your lap!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So glad to hear that her true personality is coming through now that the tummy has settled. I think she's going to be an amazing girl..


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh she is adorable!! Thank you so much for sharing. I am so happy that she is feeling better. Let the fun puppy adventures begin!


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

OH MY GOSH She is the cutest thing! So glad socialization and training is going well!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad to see a new, fresh thread for little baby Shala. So great that she's feeling so much better and that you had another good night. I think you have things pretty well covered for your back to work schedule so it will be okay. Can't wait until the next time I get my hands on your cutie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Shala is such a precious little girl, so very glad she's feeling better. 

Have fun with her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Shala is doing better and she's definitely a head turner!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> You can try this. Teenager is not sure she will be up in time for puppy play.
> 
> _Click the "Blackberry Browser" on your Home Screen_
> _Hit 'Menu' (or click the trackball thingamabopper)_
> ...


So idiot over here (that would be me) finally figured out that the camera isn't compatible with BlackBerry. Went and bought a new one. Spent hours getting it on my computer and hours trying to figure out the app and load it on my BlackBerry... only to FINALLY realize... the box was MISSING THE SOFTWARE CD!!! 

ARGH.

Back to Future Shop tomorrow... after playtime at DWD!! See you there!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

She is cuteness itself. It is so good to see that her health tribulations seem to be over for good. 

What a smart little cookie also ! At that age, puppy Col had the attention span of a gnat; now she is like a mosquito, buzzing around a lot between doing her "work".


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> So idiot over here (that would be me) finally figured out that the camera isn't compatible with BlackBerry. Went and bought a new one. Spent hours getting it on my computer and hours trying to figure out the app and load it on my BlackBerry... only to FINALLY realize... the box was MISSING THE SOFTWARE CD!!!
> 
> ARGH.
> 
> Back to Future Shop tomorrow... after playtime at DWD!! See you there!


SOrry for the frustration... sounds like something that would happen to me  I love seeing this new thread and hearing that you all are really turning a corner. Thanks for sharingthe new photos!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. I go back to work today. Thanks to another hour of tech support, my remote camera is working and I can watch her on my phone (touch wood a million times).

Please send positive thoughts for Shala to sleeeeeeep peacefully in her crate while I am not here. She will have an antler to chew (she is obsessed with it, so it will be a crate treat only) and a bunny to sleep with. Two visits and outings with my incredible dog walker. I hope she does okay. This will be the most she will be alone in one day - we have done 3-4 hours in the crate at home alone, but not several of them in one day (we just never had enough well time to fit in practice days). We are heading out in a half hour for a good hour of fun and frolicking before I head off. 

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She is so adorable. I am confident she will do Ok today....and every day will get a little better.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck Shala, I'm sure that she will be fine


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Okay. I go back to work today. Thanks to another hour of tech support, my remote camera is working and I can watch her on my phone (touch wood a million times).
> 
> Please send positive thoughts for Shala to sleeeeeeep peacefully in her crate while I am not here. She will have an antler to chew (she is obsessed with it, so it will be a crate treat only) and a bunny to sleep with. Two visits and outings with my incredible dog walker. I hope she does okay. This will be the most she will be alone in one day - we have done 3-4 hours in the crate at home alone, but not several of them in one day (we just never had enough well time to fit in practice days). We are heading out in a half hour for a good hour of fun and frolicking before I head off.
> 
> :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


Good luck today!!! I'm so glad that you can keep your eye on Shala all day. You'll feel alot better. I hope you have a good day little Shala. Will be thinking about you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She did so well!

I was so proud of her. I gave her the antler when I was leaving and she barely noticed I left. EXACTLY what I was hoping for. She chewed it for a good hour, then fell asleep until 5 minutes before my walker arrived. She started to cry a bit and I was thinking, 'come on... come on... open the door..." and she arrived!

She cried a bit when my walker left, but quieted back down after just a minute or two. The worst was after my walker left at the end of the second outing - she howled and sobbed her big mournful sobs. It was torture to listen to. But again, thank goodness, she stopped after two minutes. She lay down, and I could see her little eyes shining in the camera light. Poor girl. I think she thought I was never coming back. All through the day, she would wake and just let out one moan. 

But mostly, she was quiet, chewing the antler, or sleeping. She didn't poop at all for my walker, and then she didn't on our two last outings, so silly thing woke up at 6am. I took her out, and she peed and pooped, and then we went back to bed until 8am. She was not amused, but I knew she didn't need to go to the bathroom, so too bad.  Not that we slept. But I pretended to!

I hope today is better. Honestly, I think she did amazing. Along with the antler, I am soon going to give her some fabulous bones that Barb (or, sorry, Tito) sent for her! We just need to make sure her little tummy is totally fine first.

Oh - we get the culture results today. And I'm keeping her on metronidazole through this transition back-to-work week, just to make sure we don;t have another flare-up.

Thanks to everyone who sent her good wishes and checked in with me through yesterday. I'll be watching her again today...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to hear the day went well overall. The first day is always the hardest but hopefully she'll quickly figure out her new routine and adjust. The camera is a very handy thing to have. We have one too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I meant to add a photo. She loves to lie on the bath mat in the bathroom while I take a shower and get ready. She does get caught trying to chew it every so often, as she did here. But she still just looks so cute!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad she is feeling better. She sure is a cutie. I loved reading all about her it like we are right there with you. Thanks for this great update.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It sounds like the first day went really well. How nice to be able to watch her from work!

She definitely is an adorable girl!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad she had such a great first day! That is wonderful  Sending good karma for more settling and a good day today!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is a fabulous report for Day 1.

Way to go Shala - acting like a big girl!!!


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay I'm so happy for you and Shala! Great news! She's getting so big. Are you still having problems with her scratching the floors up?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad she did so well, love the picture of her in the bathroom. Paws crossed things keep going in the right direction!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahh little Shala. You did so well. Hope each day gets easier and easier


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's an absolute doll!! What a perfect little girl. I'm really enjoying reading the updates and seeing the pictures of her growing up. 

With a combo like you two I'd be tempted to jump out of a car too


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Shala's first day went well


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

So glad that everything went well on your first day back and she's feeling better! I have to go back to work next week, and I'm dreading leaving Luna all day. I may have to invest in one of those cameras too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nally said:


> Yay I'm so happy for you and Shala! Great news! She's getting so big. Are you still having problems with her scratching the floors up?


Less so - but still happens every so often. She more scratches the baseboards, so I spray them with better yuck. But it does seem to be getting better about it. Thanks for asking. It was really worrying me because she looked so possessed. 



Toriaroo said:


> So glad that everything went well on your first day back and she's feeling better! I have to go back to work next week, and I'm dreading leaving Luna all day. I may have to invest in one of those cameras too!


Honestly, it is amazing. If you have an iPhone or Android, I'd recommend the DLink one I bought first (and then discovered wasn't compatible with my phone). It was super easy to set up. 

The one I wound up with is just as good, but it took two one-hour phone calls with tech support to get everything working. Tme well spent!! I really would recommend it. It has given me such peace of mind. A friend (from this very board) mentioned yesterday that I probably would have been imagining that things were so much worse than they actually were - and she was right. I never would have imagined Shala would do so well, and it was a huge relief. I also just love being able to watch her all day long. I leave my phone open on the camera and I have one ear bud in. So I am not staring at the screen all day, but I have the sound in my ear, so if I hear her, I can look and see what's happening.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww I love the picture of her shoulder-bombing into your lap. "Cuddling with Intent"


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sooo glad to read that Shala is doing better..... I often wonder what it would be like to be able to watch Neeko when Im not home  I probably wouldnt get any work done at the office  Keep up the good work, Miss Shala....


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

We've debated for a while to get a camera set-up like what you have. It sounds like it's really giving you a peace of mind while you're gone. We mostly want to use it to spy on the girls, to see if/when they're up to naughtiness lol. I wonder if there are any models out there that not only allow you to view, but where you can also talk into your phone to the furbabies. I can just imagine Laika, about to do something bad while we're gone, suddenly hearing an "eh-uh" coming out of nowhere hehehe.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I treated my Aunt's girl, who turned 1 last week, for a spa day. Because she was scratching my aunt now and then, they 'rounded' her nails so they can't leave marks.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

> Honestly, it is amazing. If you have an iPhone or Android, I'd recommend the DLink one I bought first (and then discovered wasn't compatible with my phone). It was super easy to set up.
> 
> The one I wound up with is just as good, but it took two one-hour phone calls with tech support to get everything working. Tme well spent!! I really would recommend it. It has given me such peace of mind. A friend (from this very board) mentioned yesterday that I probably would have been imagining that things were so much worse than they actually were - and she was right. I never would have imagined Shala would do so well, and it was a huge relief. I also just love being able to watch her all day long. I leave my phone open on the camera and I have one ear bud in. So I am not staring at the screen all day, but I have the sound in my ear, so if I hear her, I can look and see what's happening.


Thanks!! I have an iPhone, so I'm definitely going to check into the DLink camera!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Shala's such a sweetheart! love to look at all those pics of her - she seems so happy with you and her life


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SHE DIDN'T CRY AT ALL YESTERDAY. I'm so proud of her. 

I can't believe what she has accomplished in three days. She has learned how to settle herself with her bone and seems to understand that I will come back. I watched her yesterday both times after my walker left - and she was sitting, standing up, walking around the crate... and I thought, uh-oh, here come the sobs... but then she found her antler and got chewing. What a good girl! Sometimes she just lies down, not to sleep, just chills out. She stares right at the camera, which is funny. I hope my day off today doesn't confuse, but I will not be too worried if we have a bit of crying again tomorrow. She will learn that there are some days that we get to spend a LOT of time together - and some where she spends more time in the crate. 

She learned how to go down stairs this week - very cute! She was so proud of herself the first time. She tries to get up into the car, but she's too little. It is so sweet to watch her try. It's just a matter of time... 



Nash666 said:


> Im sooo glad to read that Shala is doing better..... I often wonder what it would be like to be able to watch Neeko when Im not home  I probably wouldnt get any work done at the office  Keep up the good work, Miss Shala....


It is amazing to be able to know what she is doing all day. I quite literally have an ear on her all day and if I hear something, I have a look. It is very reassuring to know she is not sitting there howling and stressed and sobbing. 



Chaya said:


> We've debated for a while to get a camera set-up like what you have. It sounds like it's really giving you a peace of mind while you're gone. We mostly want to use it to spy on the girls, to see if/when they're up to naughtiness lol. *I wonder if there are any models out there that not only allow you to view, but where you can also talk into your phone to the furbabies.* I can just imagine Laika, about to do something bad while we're gone, suddenly hearing an "eh-uh" coming out of nowhere hehehe.


The camera I have actually DOES have that option. I have not used it, as I'm afraid it would confuse her. But if there had been huge, long periods of crying and distress, I might have.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hooray for Shala!, what a good and clever girl you are. So glad she is doing so well, hope you have lots of fun together on your day off.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Shala is so darling. Have a fun weekend


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahooey. -in only three days. Little Shala you are a star


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done Shala! What a little star in her crate  It must be so reassuring that you can watch her and check how she's doing. I'm sure she'll soon get into the routine that some days she gets to spend all day with you and other days you have to work.
She's so cute and sounds like such a good girl! Have a great weekend together.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We had a great day off yesterday - lots of park time. I have to work today, so I am wondering if there will be a little readjustment period again. If so, it will be understandable. But I think she will be okay. I'll come home for one of the outings, and my walker will come for the second (Sundays are usually a bit quieter at work for me, so I can make it home). And I'll be watching her with fingers crossed!! 

New pics - sorry they're a bit blurry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Shala's doing so well.

She's growing so fast and sooooooooo adorable.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a little face. I just want to squish her . Hope today goes well


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love that alert little face!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That little face is just precious!  She really is growing up so fast. Glad that you both had fun at the park.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute! Love all the photos.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So cute, and yes, looks so alert.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Very happy to see puppy Shala is getting the groove of the daily routine. She will get the hang of the daily routines and the different kind of days in no time.

She is such a cutie pie. Love the head tilt pic.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow. Look how much she's grown already! Sweet little girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just catching up on Shala after being away for a bit...I'm so glad she feeling. Enter is being a perky Golden puppy! And how wonderful that she's adjusted to her spells in the crate so well. I have to say if. Had the camera set up you have, I'd spend most of my time watching the dogs! Can you snap a picture or video off of it? It would be fun to see her in her crate.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Just catching up on Shala after being away for a bit...I'm so glad she feeling. Enter is being a perky Golden puppy! And how wonderful that she's adjusted to her spells in the crate so well. I have to say if. Had the camera set up you have, I'd spend most of my time watching the dogs! Can you snap a picture or video off of it? It would be fun to see her in her crate.


I have accidentally snapped a few - I'm not even sure how I am doing it. But suddenly, I found about 15 pics from one of the nights. (I work into the evening). Careful what you ask for... I've attached one below... the demon dog!! 

First, though, the "I sleep in bizarre ways" series:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so awesome! I love how people are admiring your dog! She's adorable!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Stephanie, she is so adorable and growing so fast


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I have accidentally snapped a few - I'm not even sure how I am doing it. But suddenly, I found about 15 pics from one of the nights. (I work into the evening). Careful what you ask for... I've attached one below... the demon dog!!
> 
> First, though, the "I sleep in bizarre ways" series:


I especially love the picture of her leaning her chin on the sofa arm.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Shala doesn't have a problem sleeping in any position. Too cute! 

You're stronger than I am. She's such a little love bug. I wouldn't get anything done. I'd just be snuggling her


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Ha Ha! that's hilarious. We've been teaching 'leave it' too and Thor is literally walking away from the treat at that point. They're just too smart


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

She is so precious. I would pull my car over to pet her too!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is so cute how she sleeps... I think that means she's very secure in her surroundings... not a care in the world! I of course would have a major crick in my neck!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I love her sleeping positions, so cute! Aw she looks really calm in her crate too. So glad that she's doing well in there!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Classic golden position, sleeping or just taking it easy -- with the chin resting on something. Every golden I've had has done that all the time. Very cute pics of little sleeping beauty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Shala's sleeping positions are so cute!! (She looks so tiny up on the couch)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Shala doesn't have a problem sleeping in any position. Too cute!
> 
> You're stronger than I am. She's such a little love bug. I wouldn't get anything done. I'd just be snuggling her


If I'm not at work - I am basically hanging out with her.  She is lying across my lap right now as I am typing ... 



fourlakes said:


> Classic golden position, sleeping or just taking it easy -- with the chin resting on something. Every golden I've had has done that all the time. Very cute pics of little sleeping beauty. Thanks for sharing!


She definitely takes after her mom when it comes to resting her little head! Here's a photo I snapped of pretty Abby when I was picking up Shala...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> If I'm not at work - I am basically hanging out with her.  She is lying across my lap right now as I am typing ...


That image puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> That image puts a big smile on my face!


I love it. She is SUCH a snuggler. 

And bonus: we just had a WELL puppy exam! And she is WELL. Perfect weight, poops have been perfect, belly feels fine, she finally got her second round of shots, and I have an application of Revolution to give her tomorrow.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is all better! That's great.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> She definitely takes after her mom when it comes to resting her little head! Here's a photo I snapped of pretty Abby when I was picking up Shala...


Yes that would be Abby -- on my one and only "good" chair, the only piece of furniture I try to keep the dogs off! Which of course makes it the favored spot :doh:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am delighted to read that Shala has been given the all clear after her rough start. Now the real fun begins for you both. Hugs sent!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

There is nothing so sweet as being graced with "the golden chin". Glad she is doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Such a beautiful little girl. I get all warm and fuzzy when I stop by this thread


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news that Shala is now totally well after that rough patch. Now you can concentrate on just having lots of fun, training and puppy times!
I just love reading all about Shala, I'm so happy that you have such a beautiful and smart little golden girl to love. Angel Tesia sent you a special one for sure


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

And bonus: we just had a WELL puppy exam! And she is WELL. Perfect weight, poops have been perfect, belly feels fine, she finally got her second round of shots, and I have an application of Revolution to give her tomorrow. [/QUOTE]

Outstanding!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad that she is officially a "well" puppy now  That is awesome.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She really is the sweetest thing. I have just snapped a picture of our typical morning routine here. Me on the computer, she on my lap. 

And then just some pictures in the park yesterday. My favourite is the last one - doing her morning yoga.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

how cute - she is a curious little thing!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a little cutie she is and you can tell she's a happy puppy. That last picture is too funny


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

She's precious. Every time you post a pic I find myself saying "Wow she's growing so fast". My boy grew very fast too which made me sad because that little furball is gone too quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

she is an absolute sweetie, that's for sure....glad she's feeling better....::


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Shala's so funny when she stands in her yoga pose like that....so cute!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ummmm.....her Daddy used to get REAL bad diarrhea from chewing on sticks.....
I may just need to come steal her, she is so gorgeous!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a darling little love muffin!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> ummmm.....her Daddy used to get REAL bad diarrhea from chewing on sticks.....
> I may just need to come steal her, she is so gorgeous!


Shala's half brother Tugg did too, part of the reason for a good part of his first year I spent outside in the middle of the night with him. Thankfully that issue seems to have resolved. However, he still hasn't lost his love of sticks/logs,branches. He has decided that our stack of wood for the fire place should not be in the rack but scattered throughout the back yard.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ksdenton said:


> She's precious. Every time you post a pic I find myself saying "Wow she's growing so fast". My boy grew very fast too which made me sad because that little furball is gone too quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't believe how fast she is growing, too! I'm going to miss her sweet, soft puppy fur so much! 



hotel4dogs said:


> ummmm.....her Daddy used to get REAL bad diarrhea from chewing on sticks.....
> I may just need to come steal her, she is so gorgeous!


Thankfully, there is no actual stick consumption going on. She spits out, but I don't actually let it go on that long either.

She still is not all that interested in tennis balls - she might chase it a few times. Mostly still wants to play with other puppies and dogs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We celebrated Shala's 14-week birthday with a fun visit from Sydney and Sydney's Mom (Kat)! The dogs decided they'd be best buds. We hung out at the park, where Sydney decided the splash pad was not as fun as the kids made it out to be, and then we came back home where Syd did some neat tricks and showed Shala how to bust down the gate to the bedroom! (It's okay - Shala has done it herself a few times! ) And I just realized I never got a photo of the two dogs together! So I hope Kat did!!

Before the park pictures, though, someone discovered this morning that she could make it from the couch over to the living room chair. Clever girl.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Sweet Shala!!! Look at how she's growing  And everytime I see her I think how gorgeous her coloring is! I love hearing she had a fun playdate, it's so great to catch up with other forum members. Hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a cutie. Wish you were closer so she could play with Sofie. I'd love to see them side by side.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to see Shala and Sofie side by side, too. 
That first photo of her is a classic. I think you need to have it made into a poster!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> What a cutie. Wish you were closer so she could play with Sofie. I'd love to see them side by side.


Me too!! I thought that looking at your last pictures in the Sofie thread. They definitely look alike - would be neat to see the subtle differences side by side.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Oh Sweet Shala!!! Look at how she's growing  And everytime I see her I think how gorgeous her coloring is! I love hearing she had a fun playdate, it's so great to catch up with other forum members. Hope you all are having a great weekend!


I LOVE her colour. She gets complimented on it ALL the time. It is so uniform, too. My sweet little Kraft caramel.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'd love to see Shala and Sofie side by side, too.
> That first photo of her is a classic. I think you need to have it made into a poster!


Isn't it? So funny! She had just made it over (I was supervising, of course) and she was SO proud when she did. I said, "who's the big girl in the chair?!" and got that bashful look. So glad I had my camera!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a precious little girl. Happy 14 weeks Shala


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, she is such an adorable pretty little girl! She grows with each new photo. So glad you had fun with Kat and Sydney.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Wow, she is such an adorable pretty little girl! She grows with each new photo. So glad you had fun with Kat and Sydney.


It is sort of insane how fast they grow. She is so long legged and long bodied. She takes my breath away.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Be careful with the sticks, we were just having a discussion a few weeks ago in the Sunfire page. I forget what it's called, but the first symptom is the eyes start to bulge out. It is caused by a splinter going through the soft pallet up towards the brain. Fluid begins to build, which causes the eye bulge. I had never heard of that before, but I was amazed at how many people said it happened to their dogs.

She's a cutie for sure


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Be careful with the sticks, we were just having a discussion a few weeks ago in the Sunfire page. I forget what it's called, but the first symptom is the eyes start to bulge out. It is caused by a splinter going through the soft pallet up towards the brain. Fluid begins to build, which causes the eye bulge. I had never heard of that before, but I was amazed at how many people said it happened to their dogs.
> 
> She's a cutie for sure


Gah. This sounds awful. Right now, thankfully, she spits out if she actually bites off a piece. I don't really let her linger on them enough either. Tesia used to eat twigs and sticks so much that I used to say she had consumed an entire tree in her lifetime. But it was not something I liked - and so I am discouraging Shala from picking up twigs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito got really sick when he was right around Shala's age because he was just obsessed with chewing on sticks, and my daughter was *supposed to be watching him*. She took him out, and he "wouldn't stop chewing on the sticks" so she just LET HIM! He swallowed a whole bunch of barks/sticks and was sick for about a week.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito got really sick when he was right around Shala's age because he was just obsessed with chewing on sticks, and my daughter was *supposed to be watching him*. She took him out, and he "wouldn't stop chewing on the sticks" so she just LET HIM! He swallowed a whole bunch of barks/sticks and was sick for about a week.


Poor Tito!! I wonder if some trees are harder on tummies than others. It would make sense, I guess. I can tell you, we are a little PTSD around here when we even _think _about the "D" word - so I am obsessive about what goes into her tummy - ie. nothing besides her food and her one specific kind of treats. And I still touch wood a million times a day (okay, in my head, but still...)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhhh, that's it! Shala is touching wood, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are gorgeous pictures. I smiled my way through all of them. She is growing up so fast. What a little doll!! 

What a precious look  :


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG I cannot wait to meet her! She is just too precious almost makes me want a puppy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love your recent Shala photos! She is so precious and the photo Danny pointed out is just adorable how you've captured her little expression  She's growing up into a beautiful little girl.I wish I could meet her, she's just the cutest!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> ahhhh, that's it! Shala is touching wood, too!


I just laughed out loud at this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you seen all the recent threads (including one today) about puppies screaming in their crates?


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I love that 'peering out of the top of her eyes' photo


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Have you seen all the recent threads (including one today) about puppies screaming in their crates?


I haven't. But I have no experience with that. My puppy is perfect. 

::wave:


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Another great thread I missed - I'm so glad Shala's feeling better!



my4goldens said:


> Shala's half brother Tugg did too, part of the reason for a good part of his first year I spent outside in the middle of the night with him.


That would be me right now. Wrigley's going through another round of loose stools and multiple runs outside at night. My guess is it might just have something to do with his obsession with chewing on the mulch in the flower beds. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I haven't. But I have no experience with that. My puppy is perfect.
> 
> ::wave:


Haha .......Yes little baby Shala is perfect....I agree    

I love your recent pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to see how you and your perfect little puppy Shala are doing!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, thanks for checking in. You are so sweet. And Shala is doing so well. After our tough start, it is now all happiness and fun and love. Her tummy is doing well (touch wood) and she is moving to non-vet food very well (we are doing a sloooow transition!).

I love taking her for longer walks (still ridiculously short by Tesia standards!) and love watching her explore new things. She gets her final shots next week - I cannot WAIT til we can go everywhere we want. First up will be SWIMMING. 

She makes me smile and laugh. She is a total snuggler and she has totally changed my morning routine. I no longer just sit at the table with my laptop. She insists I sit on the couch so she can lie in my lap and have her morning nap before we go to the park. Melts my heart. I adore her. 

This is the most recent picture I have. Her legs look insanely long!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw there's nothing better than puppy cuddles. Give Shala a big hug from me


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She is so gorgeous, wish I was nearer to grab a snuggle with her and meet you both. I am so pleased she is doing so well, and delighted for you to have her. Shala you have made your Mum so happy, and I am loving watching you grow up!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Her legs do look so long, she's growing up fast. She's such a little sweetheart and I am so happy for you that you have her in your life


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She's growing up fast! Look at those legs! She sounds like a wonderful girl!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What a difference a month makes. So glad all is going well.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Unbelievable how fast they grow. Shala and Thor could easily be siblings


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> She is so gorgeous, wish I was nearer to grab a snuggle with her and meet you both. I am so pleased she is doing so well, and delighted for you to have her. Shala you have made your Mum so happy, and I am loving watching you grow up!!


If you ever travel to Canada - and to Toronto - you would be most welcome!! I would love to meet you, too!



Belle's Mom said:


> What a difference a month makes. So glad all is going well.


It is kind of almost already hard to remember those first three weeks at this point. The past month has just erased it all. She is so wonderful - I just adore her and love having her in my life. I love watching her learn and grow. 



thorbreafortuna said:


> Unbelievable how fast they grow. Shala and Thor could easily be siblings
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When was Thor born? I think they ARE very close in age, aren't they. I think I have read some of your posts and thought, yup, same here! :wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

*Laura* said:


> Aw there's nothing better than puppy cuddles. Give Shala a big hug from me


I'll give her one - but you can give her an even bigger one yourself next week!  Hope you're having fun!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Shala looks so cute sleeping like that.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy to see that little sweetheart growing so big and strong  She is precious and I can't wait to see her first swim in photos.... don't forget the camera!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on Shala. She is getting sooo big already. Boy how time flies!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> This is the most recent picture I have. Her legs look insanely long!




Very cute pic. But, who is that and what has she done with the puppy?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG this is the braggiest post ever! Of course it is entirely deserved, she IS gorgeous and she IS perfect!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Happy to see that little sweetheart growing so big and strong  She is precious and I can't wait to see her first swim in photos.... don't forget the camera!!


I will definitely take pictures! I can't wait! I hope she loves it.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love seeing Shala's little face on your posts. Sofie has suddenly gotten very long-legged too. Four months old this Saturday! I'll have to take more photos.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Love seeing Shala's little face on your posts. Sofie has suddenly gotten very long-legged too. Four months old this Saturday! I'll have to take more photos.


Man, I would love to see Sofie and Mayzie and Shala all together. No offense at all to the boys, but I would love to see how the girls compare. I will admit, that photo of her lying down _really_ exaggerates her giraffe-ness, but she is definitely a tall, lean girl. I think she is GORGEOUS, but I may be a bit biased.  Would love to see new photos of Sofie!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I will definitely take pictures! I can't wait! I hope she loves it.


Did you ladies get a chance to go swimming last weekend?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Did you ladies get a chance to go swimming last weekend?


Coming up this weekend!! Cameras will definitely be involved! I can't wait!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't WAIT to see pics of Shala's first swim!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Be sure to bring something that floats for her to retrieve. A lot of times that's the best way to get these guys swimming like crazy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics and videos!

A little surf tune for the occasion :


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Coming up this weekend!! Cameras will definitely be involved! I can't wait!


Have fun! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Me too!. So much looking forward to seeing the pics x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

None wanting to be the media outlet who missed out, the world press camp out at a site the where the city has allowed them to wait, days in advance of Shala's first swim


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So torn between Shalas first swim and the Toronto Film Festival. Sadly, stargazing wins this time. But I hope you guys have a great time.

I call dibs on her first lake swim!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Be sure to bring something that floats for her to retrieve. A lot of times that's the best way to get these guys swimming like crazy


DEFINITELY!! 

We're going to start the two out with no toys to compete over and make sure everyone gets along and then we'll introduce toys. *Laura's* guy has his very favourite "babies" and I am afraid Shala is going to try to make them hers. I'm going to make sure to bring her some good ones, too (a good selection). 



dborgers said:


> None wanting to be the media outlet who missed out, the world press camp out at a site the where the city has allowed them to wait, days in advance of Shala's first swim


This made me laugh out lout. 



Sydney's Mom said:


> So torn between Shalas first swim and the Toronto Film Festival. Sadly, stargazing wins this time. But I hope you guys have a great time.
> 
> I call dibs on her first lake swim!


Deal!!! I wish you guys could come (and Shala points out she is JUST as pretty as that Julia Roberts woman). But we'll have lots of opportunities in the future!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Who needs movie stars!, Shala already has a huge international fan base at such a tender age!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She is so stinking cute!! So happy to read that she is feeling better and doing well in her training!


----------

